# Ideas pleases on shelving



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been asked to put a shelf all the way around a bedroom. Sounds easy enough. Here's the kicker. She does not want any brackets hanging down. So I am thinking of using the metal shelf brackets on top of the shelves. Has anyone ever done this before and how did you hide the brackets? Handy


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Yup,
Made the shelves from 4, 3" wide oak boards, spaced at 1/8". These shelves were each about 5' long. At 16" on center, I placed a 2" wide cross member and screwed it to the underneath on the corresponding part of the shelf. Screwed to that, on the top of the shelf, I installed a bracket upside down. All brackets and screws were flat black and against a colonial maple finish on oak.
I was lucky that the customers sprang for pretty nice wrought iron (look-alike) brackets.
The brackets also served pretty well as dividers and automatic book stops.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you thought about making the "thick" shelves with the hidden brackets/supports?

George


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You may also want to consider "hidden" wall mount hardware. I believe that Lee Valley sell them. When they are installed, they basically look like a shelf that is supported with nothing. Very cool concept. I don't know what the weight rating is on these hardware kits but if your wife is like mine.....get some heavy duty kits because she will load them up with everything INCLUDING the kitchen sink :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've made shelves like that where nothing shows. They are basically a hollow shelf, that slides on a cleat that is screwed to the studs. The top, bottom and exposed ends can be 1/2" (for light weight). The space in between can be 1 1/2". I used this size so I could cut a 2x4 in half and get two sections that are 1 1/2" x 1 11/16" each. Using 3" screws through pilot holes into the studs (seating the screws about 1/2" into the cleat), the shelf slides right onto the cleat. I then used trim head screws to attach the 1/2" plywood to the cleat. Surprising how much weight they will carry. Looking at it it's 2 1/2" thick.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Lee Valley used to carry a concealed bracket but I called them and they no longer sell it. I found what I was looking for on e-bay. I always kept these in mind as I thought they would come in handy some day.
Basically, you rout an area on the back edge of the shelf for this bracket face to sit in flush. Drill a hole for the mounting rod...connect the bracket to the stud and voila.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FLOATING-SHEL...temQQimsxZ20081005?IMSfp=TL081005125002r26942


----------

